# post not showing



## tonyh (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi I tried today a couple of times to introduce myself in the new members section, I get a message that thanks me for posting and that I will be taken to my post but it does not show up anywhere, interesting if this one works.
cheers Tony


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi and welcome to SOTW  
See: Just registered? (SOTW spam watch)

... i know, not very obvious


----------



## tonyh (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks kcp, sorry for not looking, I think I have everything under control now, I tried to read all the stuff and do the right thing, but once i signed up it was like at christmas time opening presents, rip open the paper and get straight to the present, oh and throw away the instructions on how it all works and goes together, hell if I'm this excited about joining a sax forum what will I be like when I finally get to buy my very own sax, lol
Thanks again
Tony


----------

